# My unrefined buttons and gold bits lying in the sun



## archeonist (Jan 14, 2017)

The sun lighted my gold bits today. They lie in my showcase to be refined to one button. It's around 10g I recovered from pc scrap. Just wanted to share the nice shining I noticed that was due to sunlight.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 14, 2017)

Thats a real good start!

You going to rerefine them and get a pipe on it?


----------



## archeonist (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, that is always my goal at the end, a nice shiny surface with a nice pipe in it.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 14, 2017)

What was your starting material if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## archeonist (Jan 14, 2017)

No I don't mind at all. Some of it was from pentium ceramic cpu's, not pro's. And the rest of it was from all kinds of little scrap from the early days I just started refining. Basically it is all practice material, that is why you see all the little bits and pieces.


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool. Good job. Looks pretty clean for recovery.


----------

